# Rockford fosgate r750-1D vs MB quart rm1000.1



## SamBo_22 (Feb 9, 2014)

I know the fosgate puts out what it is rated to buy I'm not sure about the mb quart. Which should I go with to power a single SD 12 2D?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

What's your budget?


----------



## SamBo_22 (Feb 9, 2014)

No more than 300


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Precision power p1000.1


----------



## SamBo_22 (Feb 9, 2014)

I went ahead and bought the fosgate. I hate to ask this because it's such a noob question. But is it ok to run this amp at 1ohm. Sonic electronix says it's only 1.5ohm stable. But there rms ratings are off to. I've looked through the manual and it doesn't say specifically but it lists an rms rating at 1 ohm. Some of there other models they don't. It's either gonna power one SD 12 2D or 4D. I just don't want it getting too hot. I drive 2 hour stretches at least three times a week.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll be fine

Should've gotten the PPI tho


----------



## SamBo_22 (Feb 9, 2014)

Anybody else want to chime in? Confirm I'll be alright?


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

Fosgate sight says ok at 1 ohm.

PRIME Amplifiers - R750-1D - Rockford Fosgate®


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

youre fine


----------



## SamBo_22 (Feb 9, 2014)

Alright thanks guys!


----------

